# Cross your eyes and hope for pie



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

The worst pattern I've ever hung for optical illusion was a green pencil stripe.
You think your eyes are in focus but they weren't and when they did come into focus it would kinda hurt your eyes and make you dizzy.

Here's one that you can do what those 3-D posters would do and pop out.

It works better in person but you can get the idea if you either relax your eyes or cross them, and line them up to the pattern next to each other.

The side walls get this optical effect that's kewl. Just don't do it too long or your eyes will freeze that way.







:cowboy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

shoulda balanced the pattern. :whistling2:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> shoulda balanced the pattern. :whistling2:


With a pattern like that I usually don't think about it, I just go for the seams in the best places. Coulda because there were a couple of repeats horizontally.

Probably most noticeable because it's a picture and it dramatizes it.

Woulda coulda shoulda... but why spoil my decorators. Pretty soon they'll want me covering switchplates.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN, I knew I shouldn't have covered that first one back in 70 something. 

Do you know how hard it is talking someone out of wrapping a switchplate with GRASS ?!?!?!

They can't comprehend WHY the grass won't wrap around the plate!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Underdog said:


> With a pattern like that I usually don't think about it, I just go for the seams in the best places. Coulda because there were a couple of repeats horizontally.
> 
> Probably most noticeable because it's a picture and it dramatizes it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Underdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty soon they'll want me covering switchplates.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Could y'all make the optical illusion work?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

YUP, 3M 77 spray works best, and you also can get a good huffin buzz from it :thumbup:

I figure 7 to 10 minutes per plate.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Very cool...love love love the pattern Now it needs a silver leaf ceiling and a fuscia leopard skin rug, yes.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ooh, that's what we call a Willy Wonka pattern. You know, when he's walking up that hallway, and you can't tell if he's getting bigger, or the hallway is getting smaller? These papers give me a headache.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

All I see are penis' and vaginas. 

(Can I say that on the internet?)

Wait, what am I looking for again?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Very cool...love love love the pattern Now it needs a silver leaf ceiling and a fuscia leopard skin rug, yes.


 
Sounds like you've done your share of parade of homes.






ProWallGuy said:


> Ooh, that's what we call a Willy Wonka pattern. You know, when he's walking up that hallway, and you can't tell if he's getting bigger, or the hallway is getting smaller? These papers give me a headache.


 But everyone has their own taste, interesting isn't it? Maybe it just can't be perceived by people when they look in the book sample. Or maybe they like the graphic effect of it.




Paradigmzz said:


> All I see are penis' and vaginas.
> 
> (Can I say that on the internet?)
> 
> Wait, what am I looking for again?


 
You'd be fun to watch take a Rorschach test.



:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Underdog said:


> Sounds like you've done your share of parade of homes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too much $$ and no sense, would be my bet:thumbsup:


----------

